# Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet



## Foxclassics (May 22, 2018)

This Saturday 26 May is our next swap meet. Hope to see you there!




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Gailey (May 22, 2018)

I will be there early.  Have to attend The Taste of Cincinnati later with the family.  Bringing...
Don't be shy,  I like to trade.  Prewar only.


----------



## John Gailey (May 25, 2018)

Hey Folks
The trike and Blackhawk won't make the trip.  Ran out of space in my vehicular.  If you demand one or both, let me know and I'll use a shoehorn.
Cheers


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 29, 2018)

Had to miss this one , how was turnout ?


----------



## Foxclassics (May 29, 2018)

Had 6-7 show up.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

